# Happy Birthday stillhunterman



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Have a great day stillhunterman and a very Happy Birthday to ya!!

*-band-* -^*^*^*- OOO°)OO


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Happy Birthday!!!!


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Happy Birthday buddy!!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Happy birthday Jerry! I hope your scouting goes well today 8)


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Happy Birthday Perry!

Hope you had a great one.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks much everyone! There are days down in the city that I definately feel the miles on this body and it reminds me of my age. I used to wish I were younger so the mountains weren't such a challenge, but I've kinda let those wishes die down a bit. Been fortunate enough to spend more time amidst the pines, boulders and critters this year and it has reaffirmed a few things deep down inside. As a younger man I surely loved to be out in the hills whether hunting or just getting away. Now, as an older man I truely appreciate what it all means... Life can sometimes be very, very good...


----------

